# Πλάγιες ερωτηματικές προτάσεις: πού, πότε, πώς, τι, ποιος και τόνος



## lil (Oct 25, 2011)

Στις πλάγιες ερωτηματικές μόνο το "που"και το "πως" δεν παίρνουν τόνο; 
Το έψαχνα στο Ιντερνετ και δεν το είδα πουθενά ξεκάθαρα γραμμένο. 

Και επίσης: στην πρόταση π.χ. "με ποιον τρόπο θα βοηθήσουμε τα παιδιά;" το ποιον δεν παίρνει τόνο, σωστά;
Παρατηρώ ότι ακόμη και σε άρθρα πολιτικών εφημερίδων σε τέτοιου είδους προτάσεις (με ποιόν, με ποιάν κ.τ.λ.) αλλού τονίζεται και αλλού όχι...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

lil said:


> Στις πλάγιες ερωτηματικές μόνο το "που"και το "πως" δεν παίρνουν τόνο;
> Το έψαχνα στο Ιντερνετ και δεν το είδα πουθενά ξεκάθαρα γραμμένο.


Τα ερωτηματικά _πού_ και _πώς_ τονίζονται όπου κι αν βρίσκονται: _Δεν ξέρω πού αποφάσισε να πάει τελικά, ούτε πώς θα πήγαινε μέχρι εκεί_.




lil said:


> Και επίσης: στην πρόταση π.χ. "με ποιον τρόπο θα βοηθήσουμε τα παιδιά;" το ποιον δεν παίρνει τόνο, σωστά;
> Παρατηρώ ότι ακόμη και σε άρθρα πολιτικών εφημερίδων σε τέτοιου είδους προτάσεις (με ποιόν, με ποιάν κ.τ.λ.) αλλού τονίζεται και αλλού όχι...


Το _ποιος - ποια - ποιο_ είναι λέξη μονοσύλλαβη που δεν τονίζεται ποτέ: Το πιο κλασικό λάθος στην εφαρμογή του μονοτονικού. Η δισύλλαβη λέξη _ποιόν_ (γεν.: _ποιού_) είναι άλλη: το ποιόν. Η λόγια εκδοχή των _ποιος - ποια - ποιο_ είναι μεν δισύλλαβη αλλά δίνει παροξύτονες μορφές: _ποίος_, _ποίας_, _ποίων_ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2011)

Το ερωτηματικό "πού" και "πώς" τονίζεται και στις πλάγιες προτάσεις, δηλαδή πάντοτε.

Το ποιος-ποια-ποιο δεν παίρνει ποτέ τόνο. Είναι λάθος όπου βλέπεις τόνους.

Το "τι" επίσης. Δεν παίρνει ποτέ τόνο, είναι λάθος όταν το βλέπεις τονισμένο.

Edit: Με πρόλαβε ο Ζαζ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Ο Ζαζ ανέφερε ήδη το τονιζόμενο _ποιόν_.

Να θυμίσω κι εγώ ότι υπάρχουν τα άτονα _πως_ (ότι) και _που_ (αναφορικό, ο οποίος κ.λπ.), π.χ.
_Είδα πως είχε έρθει η γυναίκα που περίμενα._

Το γεγονός ότι τόσο πολλοί εξακολουθούν να τα μπερδεύουν δείχνει ότι το σχολείο δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του. Πώς θέλουμε να έχουμε ανάπτυξη όταν δεν μπορούμε να μάθουμε να τονίζουμε σωστά δυο λεξούλες;
:)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

Επίσης, είναι και θέμα λογικής: 
-Του είπα πως ήρθα = του είπα ότι ήρθα
-Του είπα πώς ήρθα = του είπα με ποιον τρόπο ήρθα

Ένας τόνος, δηλαδή, έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από ό,τι νομίζουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο Ζαζ ανέφερε ήδη το τονιζόμενο _ποιόν_.
> 
> Να θυμίσω κι εγώ ότι υπάρχουν τα άτονα _πως_ (ότι) και _που_ (αναφορικό, ο οποίος κ.λπ.), π.χ.
> _Είδα πως είχε έρθει η γυναίκα που περίμενα._
> ...


 
Όχι, δεν είναι λάθος του σχολείου, είναι πολυπλοκότητα του συντακτικού, για μένα.

Και το λέω αυτό, γιατί ας πούμε στο παράδειγμα της Παλάβρας είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι στον προφορικό λόγο δεν αρκεί ο τονισμός· χρειάζεται και επιτονισμό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Η φατσούλα είναι για ολόκληρη την τελευταία παράγραφο. Το διαδεδομένο πρόβλημα με το _πως/πώς_ και το _που/πού_, που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο βαθμό που το βλέπω στο διαδίκτυο (αν και όχι σε βιβλία) ακριβώς επειδή ο επιτονισμός θα έπρεπε να μας λέει «βάλε τόνο», «όχι, μη βάλεις τόνο», δεν θα ήθελα να το συνδέσω άμεσα με το σχολείο ή την ανάπτυξη. Αυτά ήταν υπερβολές. Είναι λεπτομέρειες μπροστά στο βουνό που υψώνεται μπροστά μας. Και βέβαια είναι οι λεπτομέρειες από τις οποίες χτίζονται τα βουνά, αλλά ας μη γίνω στενάχωρος.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Και το λέω αυτό, γιατί ας πούμε στο παράδειγμα της Παλάβρας είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι στον προφορικό λόγο δεν αρκεί ο τονισμός· χρειάζεται και επιτονισμό.


Ωστόσο, η χρησιμότητα που έχουν οι τόνοι αφορά αποκλειστικά τον γραπτό λόγο, και συνίσταται στο να βοηθά τον αναγνώστη να καταλάβει πώς προφέρονται οι λέξεις, αν δεν ξέρει, καθώς και αν υπαρχει ή όχι επιτονισμός.


----------

